# HEAVY in Lugz



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

First, my red bitch wanted to pose for y'all.










So here's Lugz, as requested.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

HOLY lugz is a BIG boy!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

AWHHH!!! LUGZ-A-LICIOUS!!!!! <3


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

He looks good man. You look like hell. lol just playing...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree. It was entirely too early for me, and I had just gotten back into towm. LOL, thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow he's awesome looking ~! can you tell me where I can get one of those sticks pretty pleaz?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol... nice pics..... not a mornin guy huh? HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

IzzyRemixed said:


> Wow he's awesome looking ~! can you tell me where I can get one of those sticks pretty pleaz?


You can make em' pretty easily. Go out and get a length of PVC and a length of rope, string the rope through and tie knots at both ends leaving extra rope on one side and then you tie a toy to it.


StaffyDaddy said:


> lol... nice pics..... not a mornin guy huh? HAHAHAHAHA


HECK NAW MAN!!!
Especially after I was up till three thirty in the A-M drinking coke and captains! LMAO


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Man Lugz is huge! Howd you do it? I thought you were having problems with putting weight on him.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol i love me some lugz. 

and jon i also love your face in that last picture. hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

lugz is looking good  why only one picture of Pea?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lookin good bro. hes gettin big


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Getting some good air!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow, I've never seen lugz look so thick Jon, he's lookin' good on the new "diet" lol


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

just to let you know my post to your was my 420th, so your welcome. HAHA. plus i just stepped out back @ work....kinda werid   :rofl:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Man Lugz is huge! Howd you do it? I thought you were having problems with putting weight on him.


 Guess I needed time for the weight gainer to take effect. Infinite gave me some supplement and I figured what the heck, why not.



meganc66 said:


> lol i love me some lugz.
> 
> and jon i also love your face in that last picture. hahahahahahahahaha


Shoot, he took me by surprise and got the lure 


PeanutsMommy said:


> lugz is looking good  why only one picture of Pea?


Went out back with the intention of working the pole and had to put one dog up. My photographer left before I got a chance to work Pea.... Got too hot to keep it up this morning.



vdubbinya said:


> lookin good bro. hes gettin big


Thanks Bro!


Indigo Bully Connection said:


> wow, I've never seen lugz look so thick Jon, he's lookin' good on the new "diet" lol


Thank you thank you! Gotta get his weight up and work some muscle before the next show, incase they start up the new standard by then.


vdubbinya said:


> just to let you know my post to your was my 420th, so your welcome. HAHA. plus i just stepped out back @ work....kinda werid   :rofl:


Even weirder.... I just woke up from a 420 nap!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Great looking dogs!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Look at that big ol sexy bully go! Nice pics Jon!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!
Carriana, I just caught those pics of yer boy Loki and he's looking fantastic!


----------



## Spinz (Aug 29, 2009)

What are u feeding him and how much time do u exercise him a day?

Wats his weight?

Thanks for the pics


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Right now he's eating crap food along with w eight gain supplement.... Also getting meat balls on the side. He was at 67lbs two weeks ago, dunno where he's at this moment. Haven't been working him a lot lately, I'm in the desert and it's yet to cool off. Basically, we're restricted to once a day on the flirt pole, his spring pole is down- so none of that action, and once a day walking. In all, he's getting about an hour of exercise a day. Of course, that will increase at the end of our summer.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

awww next time a Pea thread of pictures??


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Right now he's eating crap food along with w eight gain supplement.... Also getting meat balls on the side. He was at 67lbs two weeks ago, dunno where he's at this moment. Haven't been working him a lot lately, I'm in the desert and it's yet to cool off. Basically, we're restricted to once a day on the flirt pole, his spring pole is down- so none of that action, and once a day walking. In all, he's getting about an hour of exercise a day. Of course, that will increase at the end of our summer.


I just have a question... Not so much to stir anything up, but because I don't know..

Why give a dog weight gainer? He looks healthy as it is...


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats big dog you have there. Looks good


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

wow, he was flying, hes a cool dog


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I just have a question... Not so much to stir anything up, but because I don't know..
> 
> Why give a dog weight gainer? He looks healthy as it is...


He was a skinny minny before. Lol. Not like BAD, but skinny.

JON! Throw up a before n after pic!!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Lugz is a very nice boy. I dont know why but he reminds me of Blue.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Really, to feed muscle! He's got a nice build, but his size was ADBA thin for a while. I took him to an ABKC show and had a thousand people ask me why he was so thin and if he had parvo or something. Gotta bulk up for ABKC, I wanna show him in the Classic Standard, as soon as they open that class.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you like that one dog alot more than the other don't you!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

No way, no how. Sweet Pea is the best dog I've ever had. She can do no wrong in my eyes. She is the definition of American Pit Bull Terrier. She's affectionate, gotta big heart, and acts like a true terrier. I haven't been working her lately and she's put on some weight, I'm a little red faced about it and don't wanna show her off so much.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I noticed a hose...or a hose roller thingy...lol...wtf are you watering Jon? dirt?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :clap: :clap: that was good


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> I noticed a hose...or a hose roller thingy...lol...wtf are you watering Jon? dirt?


There used to be grass..... before the dogs ate the hose


----------

